# Ghost shrimp for oscars?



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

I was wondering If feeding my oscar ghost shrimp would have any nutritional benifits. Hes about 3.5 in and i feed him hikari cichlid gold pellets and a few times a week frozen brine and blood worms. Would this be a good addition to his diet? thanks alot.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh and I already know all the precoutions/potential dangers of feeding live foods. I simply want to know if they are high in nutrients or not and also I heard anything with a shell is good for enhancing colour. Is this true? Again thanks in advance


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes they will be great for him.I give them to my wild bettas on occasion.I suggest though if you have it as a major addition,you gut load them.feed them some high quality shrimp food,before feeding to the oscars,so the oscars will in turn get some very nutritious food out of the shrimp.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bev can't gut load frozen  If used as a treat they make a good addition. I wouldn't give them as a main food though as they need other things in the pellets that aren't available in frozen or live.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ghost Shrimp would be a welcome addition to your Oscar's diet. Live food is always better then dry. Here Ghost Shrimp are expensive (33-50 cents each) and I don't feed them usually. Oscars will also eat earthworms. They are free in your backyard or very cheap at a fish tackle shop. There are lots of feeder Goldfish available locally but I don't use them myself.


----------



## ealerp (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks again. I wanted to find a good live food for him and I wanna stay away from feeder goldfish since you all know all the dangers of that. hell probably get them once a week since my lfs gets them in every wednesday and they go quickly.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

With Oscars I think lots of variety is good.


----------



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Any variety is good with oscars, and really the warnings about feeding live applies mostly to live _fish._ Grass/ghost shrimp are an excellent addition to their diet, and as long as they're not the sole source of food for them there's no negative ramifications of using them.

And, as Susan said, you can gutload them, which is a huge plus.


----------

